# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  برنامج تزيين سطح المكتب

## معاذ القرعان

أقدم لكم برنامج ال3 دي الرائع لسطح المكتب
SphereXP 1.1.626
يقوم هاذا البرنامج بتحويل سطح مكتبك الى فضاء ثلاثي أبعاد تكنلويجة رائعة
جداً وجديدة لتجعل من سطح مكتبك في قمة الروعة سوف يجعل من نوافذ 
الويندوز تتطاير على سطح مكبتك بشكل ثلاثي أبعاد ماأروع هاذا البرنامج
بمميزاته الرائعة والجديدة برنامج غريب جداً ورائع في نفس الوقت سوف يجعل 
سطح مكتبك سطح فضائي ثلاثي ابعاد أذا أردت ان تنتقل الى تكنلوجية ثلاثية
ابعاد للسطح مكتبك أليك بهاذا البرنامج بكل تأكيد سوف يجعل سطح مكتبك 
تحفة رائعة وسوف تندهش عندما ترى نوافذ سطح كنتبك تتطار بشكل ثلاثي 
أبعاد برنامج رائع وغريب يستحق التحميل والتجربة

وهاهي بعض الصور للبرنامج












وهاهو رابط التحميل المباشر من موقع البرنامج

http://www.spheresite.com/download/SphereXP.exe

----------


## معاذ القرعان

سيريال البرنامج في المرفقات  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مشكور حبيبي
جار التحميل ....
ارق تحياتي لك
*

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور معاذ
جاري التحميل

----------


## ابو عوده

_يسيلمو كتير_

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *مشكور حبيبي*
> _جار التحميل ...._
> _ارق تحياتي لك_


 

العفو شرفني مرورك الطيب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مشكور معاذ
> جاري التحميل


 
العفو صديقي  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]جاري التحميل 
مشكور معاذ [/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ

----------


## hashem_cat22

الهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات و النؤمنين و المؤمنات  الاحياء منهم والاموات :SnipeR (65):

----------


## مستر هوجن

مشكوووور كتير

----------


## علاءابوحموده

شكوةةنليفقيغات

----------


## تاج النساء

بطل سطح مكتب صار سطح الفضاء

----------


## الصاروخ21

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الوفئ طبعي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عازف الكمان

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## شمس العطار

اشكرك على البرامج
تحية الى عشيرة العطار في اربد

----------


## ابن العطار

مشكوووووووووور عالبرنامج الحلو يا غالي 


اي اخ شمس انا من عشيرة العطار في اربد واسمي قاسم العطار 

وتحياتي لك يا غالي

----------


## زيودة البطل

مرحبا جميل جدا

----------


## زيودة البطل

شكرا على البرنامج يا حصان

----------


## زيودة البطل

ماذا تريدون كل شى لازم تعملوا تسجيل ليش ؟؟؟؟ بكفى

----------


## أردني محب الأنبار

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مشكور معاذ 
جاري التحميل

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مرسيه كلك زوء

----------


## واحد منقهر

مشكور اخوي ماقصرت  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## boudouaia

ش**

----------


## boudouaia

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## talking eyes

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

*مشكوررر اخ معاذ القرعان*

----------


## عبــير

:15 9 14[1]: شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــ  را :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

ميرسي كتيييير :Encore:

----------

